# eating and workout



## baddog (Apr 11, 2012)

Which one is true regarding eating before a workout?
Makes your blood concentrate on digesting your food instead of working on muscle.
  Or
Gives you energy.


----------



## private (Apr 12, 2012)

baddog said:


> Which one is true regarding eating before a workout?
> Makes your blood concentrate on digesting your food instead of working on muscle.
> Or
> Gives you energy.




Low protein high carb before workout
15-20 mins after another 15-30 grams of carbs
And then  @ 30 min after eat a bunch of protein 
Its only high levels of protein that takes away from your ability to workout. I hope I was helpful


----------



## baddog (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks private. What would you recommend as an easy fast good carb source before and after a workout?


----------



## taskoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Try drinking a shake while working out.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 16, 2012)

baddog said:


> Thanks private. What would you recommend as an easy fast good carb source before and after a workout?



Have a Bananna and a protein shake...PWO. Simple,,effective.


----------



## john696 (Apr 17, 2012)

50g dextro with protein (whey) pre workout
same after 
Wait 30min then 1 more protein, then 1 hour later food


----------



## Alexx (Jul 14, 2012)

I just started working out at the Gym, my main goal is to get fit and tone up a little. 
I have noticed that I get extremely hungry after a workout... I have checked online
for the best foods to eat after a workout and they said carbs.. for instance
toast with a little peanut butter, cheese and crackers, cereal with milk, etc


----------



## reesemorgon (Sep 29, 2012)

Always eat only healthy products.If any one daily eat healthy products.So i sure that ,they always look healthy and fresh.So eat healthy and solve health problem.


----------



## slide (Oct 27, 2012)

My protein intake is the same for every meal...this includes pre and post workout. Preworkout (I just mentioned in another thread) I have a shake (protein powder blended with oatmeal and frozen blueberries and a little PB)...postworkout is a shake with reeses puffs.  (Not a joke...fast acting carbs..might as well taste good too). I dont believe my workouts have been impacted by this meal. 

-s


----------



## Jackab (Nov 21, 2012)

Eating and workout both are important part of our life. We should eat healthy food and do workout regularly. Before any workout we should avoid to eat any food and after workout we should eat some healthy food. So both things are important for living healthy life.


----------



## baddog (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks guys great info


----------

